# Shortcut Manual for Sino SDS6-2V  DRO for lathe



## Splat (May 22, 2014)

I picked up a used Sino SDS6-2V DRO head unit over the weekend from a flea market. Online I found both the user manual that ships with the unit and I also found a shortcut or cheatsheet manual. This shortcut manual must have been written by someone who owns the unit because they write about the pertinent features and how to easily access them for use with a lathe in plain English. The original shortcut manual is in PDF but I've converted it over to a Word document so it can be edited, font enlarged, etc., and then printed out. I'll attach it here and I'll be uploading it to the Files section.


----------



## aliva (May 22, 2014)

Thanks,I purchased a new one today. This could come in handy


----------



## Sammo (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks
I have just purchased a new lathe which has one of these but the display doesn't show the unit as lathe 
I don't know how to configure it so hopefully this will help.

I will now have a read and a play and let you know how I get on.


----------



## lautltd (Sep 28, 2020)

The Sino shortcut is useful, more direct [explicit].


I purchased a ToMoto glass system for my lathe, which came with a Kexin DRO-2v and no setup manual. I know that most all of these DRO’s use the same or similar OS, but not all use the same key function. Exp.: Mine like Sammo’s, will not display the unit as a lathe. So---I’m trying to find setup instructions specifically for this unit. YouTube has several, but the instructors seem to be in a hurry and mostly cover the key board with there hands so you only get to see the input results.


If there is anyone that can direct me to a source for a more detailed setup instruction for this DRO, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## brino (Sep 28, 2020)

@lautltd

I see that you are new here, so...............Welcome to the group!

-brino

EDIT: I had a quick look around for a manual for you, and found nothing useful.

But maybe this you-tube video will help.....






and maybe this one too:





Weird, I would have thought that the change from "mill" to "lathe" mode would have accounted for the radius vs. diameter thing.
Strange to have to mess with the scale resolution.
But then again, I have almost zero experience with DROs......


----------

